# Question about that 450 Ruger that I picked up



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

When ranging, a couple of times, I had this happen; I was firing the 3 shots at a time (3 round magazine) when the 2nd round wouldn't eject, thusly jamming the 3rd round from coming up. To remedy, I removed the magazine and then it easily ejected the spent round. My assumption is that maybe the spring is pushing up too hard and that it'll relax itself over time. Or do I need to specifically be more or less aggressive with the bolt? Anybody else experience this and have an idea? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Have you given it a good bath yet? Ejector may be gummed up.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

hommer23 said:


> Have you given it a good bath yet? Ejector may be gummed up.


It's brand new. One box fired through her. Is a cleaning something that I should consider on a new gun? 
To be specific, the bolt wouldn't come all the way back after the shot. That's why I thought maybe the next round was catching and blocking the mechanism. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> It's brand new. One box fired through her. Is a cleaning something that I should consider on a new gun?
> To be specific, the bolt wouldn't come all the way back after the shot. That's why I thought maybe the next round was catching and blocking the mechanism.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


There is something binding that should not be. Next round is unlikely.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Macs13 said:


> It's brand new. One box fired through her. Is a cleaning something that I should consider on a new gun?
> To be specific, the bolt wouldn't come all the way back after the shot. That's why I thought maybe the next round was catching and blocking the mechanism.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes. Many new guns come with more grease than needed, and depending on how long it sat on the shelf could cause grease to set up even harder. tear it down, use a lot of gun scrubber or other cleaner, give it a LIGHT coat of oil and then start over.
May not solve all your issues but will be a start.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeah sounds like somethings binding or rubbing. When you do eject a spent shell rack rack the bolt like you mean it. But sounds like somethings catching or hanging up. Sometimes just filing a sharp edge on what's hanging up will work. (I'd check the mag first)


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

The front screw may need slight shimming under the head or dust the end of the screw. I ran into this putting the same gun in a Boyds stock. If I remember right, it was total lock up.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just my opinion, every firearm should be cleaned before the first round is every put through it. If it was used, you don’t know if it was cleaned and new they are covered in oils and other sticky stuff to protect them during storage and shipping. It’s also a good way to get familiar with your new firearm.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

After initial cleaning you should be following a barrel break in procedure. Here is one example but many others are the same.

https://matchgrademachine.com/barrel-breakin-cleaning-procedures/


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Luv2hunteup said:


> After initial cleaning you should be following a barrel break in procedure. Here is one example but many others are the same.
> 
> https://matchgrademachine.com/barrel-breakin-cleaning-procedures/


Damn. I read the manual that came with the gun and didn't see anything about break in

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> Damn. I read the manual that came with the gun and didn't see anything about break in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That is because Ruger says you don't need to break in your barrel. On a gun with a max range of 300 yards and the price point of the RAR, seems silly to me to "break it in". I clean the bore before I shoot when new and then after each range session. Some of the guys . Follow the manufacturers recommendation.


----------



## FireFlight (Nov 6, 2004)

I bought one last week and had the same problem.
The bottom of the bolt is snagging the round in the magazine where the bullet and brass meet. It locked up tight until dropping the magazine.
I took it back and got a mossberg.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

FireFlight said:


> I bought one last week and had the same problem.
> The bottom of the bolt is snagging the round in the magazine where the bullet and brass meet. It locked up tight until dropping the magazine.
> I took it back and got a mossberg.


That's what I think it's doing, too. Once I drop the magazine, everything moves as it should. When I took it to the range last week I didn't use the mag - just loaded in one shot at a time. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FireFlight (Nov 6, 2004)

Next time you try it drop the mag and you can see the bent brass on the bullet where the bolt gets snagged up . 
I tried a different new magazine and the problem continued.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

FireFlight said:


> Next time you try it drop the mag and you can see the bent brass on the bullet where the bolt gets snagged up .
> I tried a different new magazine and the problem continued.


My initial thought was that the spring pushing the new rounds up is too strong. How the hell do i fix that? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

And I should note that it did it maybe 2 out of 20 times that I put the magazine in. Of course, that's much too frequently as it shouldn't ever happen, but it is working most of the time

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FireFlight (Nov 6, 2004)

I would suggest contacting Ruger or your dealer. I was extremely disappointed with the quality coming from a time trusted company. The bottom line for myself if I wanted a single shot that’s what I would have bought.
Good luck on however you decide to go.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

There is a very simple fix for this. It is not a magazine problem at all. It is a straight wall case issue. A cartridge with a shoulder does not have this problem. 
What is happening is the bolt is riding over the cartridge that is in the magazine. When the bolt is slid to the rear, there is one lug on the front of bolt pointing straight down into the magazine. When that lug slides over the cartridges, the sharp back edge of it catches on the neck of the brass. On mine, that one lug has a very slight bevel, enough to allow the lug to slide over the brass cartridge lip. Ruger probably skipped this step in some of the guns. With their other chamberings there is no need to bevel the lug. The 450 and possibly the 350 are the only two that could run into this issue. 
Simply take a very fine metal file or even a piece of emery cloth and put a very slight chamfer on the back of that one lug. Essentially you are just turning it from a sharp knife edge into a dull edge. That will be enough to keep the bolt from ever hanging up on the cartridge in the magazine. 
A file would work, a piece of emery cloth on a flat stone, or even a knife sharpening stone. Then it might be a good idea to polish that bevel with some fine emery just to make it smooth. 
As long as you don't mess with the back flat surface of the lug, it won't effect how the action locks up when the bolt is closed.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Macs13 said:


> That's what I think it's doing, too. Once I drop the magazine, everything moves as it should. When I took it to the range last week I didn't use the mag - just loaded in one shot at a time.


I learned that one the hard way also with a Savage 99 in 308. Now I always load the magazine at the range.


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ken said:


> There is a very simple fix for this. It is not a magazine problem at all. It is a straight wall case issue. A cartridge with a shoulder does not have this problem.
> What is happening is the bolt is riding over the cartridge that is in the magazine. When the bolt is slid to the rear, there is one lug on the front of bolt pointing straight down into the magazine. When that lug slides over the cartridges, the sharp back edge of it catches on the neck of the brass. On mine, that one lug has a very slight bevel, enough to allow the lug to slide over the brass cartridge lip. Ruger probably skipped this step in some of the guns. With their other chamberings there is no need to bevel the lug. The 450 and possibly the 350 are the only two that could run into this issue.
> Simply take a very fine metal file or even a piece of emery cloth and put a very slight chamfer on the back of that one lug. Essentially you are just turning it from a sharp knife edge into a dull edge. That will be enough to keep the bolt from ever hanging up on the cartridge in the magazine.
> A file would work, a piece of emery cloth on a flat stone, or even a knife sharpening stone. Then it might be a good idea to polish that bevel with some fine emery just to make it smooth.
> As long as you don't mess with the back flat surface of the lug, it won't effect how the action locks up when the bolt is closed.


Nephew bought a RAR 450 with a Boyd thumbhole stock on Friday. When he went to sight it in Saturday he was having this problem. 
He dropped it off today and I used a small metal file to bevel the back of the lug. Took less than 5 minutes to solve the problem. Chambers and ejects numerous 450 rounds without problems now.

Thanks for the information Ken, Much appreciated.


----------

